# Wanting advice after consultant appointment



## Lauz85

I have a healthy DS who is almost 5 and I attempted a home birth with him however things didn't quite go to plan and they transferred me to hospital (where I got more stressed and irritated) anyhow I had a very healthy pregnancy with him and was told home birth wouldn't be a problem Spring forward to now and since having ds and now I had to have a loop excision on my cervix after abnormal cells were found on a smear so I was referred to the consultant by my midwife and today she told me I'd need to have a hospital birth and which I then stated I want a home birth she told me that my bmi was high (it is but only the same as last time not massively high) and that because of this treatment I wouldn't be able to have a home birth! 

After going through my results she then agreed we would see how the scan goes that I have to have on my cervix and see what my midwife says! I'm now worried they are going to push me into a hospital birth but I was so disappointed not to have a home birth last time (I was more annoyed at how I was treat) and my DH has said he will do everything possible to allow me to home birth this time! I obviously don't want to put my baby at risk but so far no one has given me a reason why I can't home birth just they would like me to have a hospital birth! 

Does anyone have any experience or any advice ? Feeling rather deflated at the minute


----------



## NDH

Ok so I'm not an expert by any means but I've just done some searching on possible affects that LEEP could have on vaginal birth and they look rather minimal. Biggest issues are with preterm labour, which wouldn't impact whatsoever on your homebirthing if you made it to term, and cesarean rates don't look to be that much higher than normal either. The most common reason being failure to progress (which is the most common reason anyway). It does seem likely that the procedure could cause scarring on the cervix that could affect dilation. I know several women who have scarring on their cervix and as a result it can take them quite a long time to dilate to a certain point but then they go very quickly after that. I have read about cervical massage being able to help dilate when scarring is involved.

Anyway, from what I've read I can find no indication why it would not be possible for you to homebirth, other than the fact that Drs seem to like to find any reason to label a pregnancy high risk that needs to be managed.
The good news is that in the UK it doesn't matter whether your consultant doesn't recommend a homebirth, you can still have one anyway if you choose. Your body your baby your choice, and the NHS have a duty of care to you regardless if they agree with your choice.


----------



## Smiler82

I had a homebirth with DS1 - I was low risk, normal BMI, he was healthy etc etc, basically no problems. The only minor issue was my iron levels were a tiny bit low. My GP said it was nothing to worry about but I _still_ fielded phonecalls almost on a daily basis during my final weeks where midwives would try to dissuade me from having a home birth. I really don't understand it, but it seems you do just have to fight if a home birth is what you want! NDH is absolutely right - they can't deny you a homebirth, ultimately it is your decision. If it's what you really want then don't give in. I'm afraid I don't know anything about your condition but just do some research so when they try to talk you out of it you have some ammo! I used www.homebirth.org.uk a lot, some great info on there which may help you. Good luck :)


----------



## lynnikins

its your choice hun you can decline consultant appointments even if you want so don't worry about it


----------



## RaspberryK

I had a letz after ds before dd and had a successful hb with her. The only thing I had was consultation about incompetent cervix and was monitored for that. 
It was never a factor for not having hb if I made it past 37 weeks. 
X


----------



## cupcake23

As long as you get to term then have the homebirth you want, Drs will always try and dissuade you from a hb, that's just their nature, your bmi also doesn't exclude you from a hb, if you feel you are not getting the support or advice you need ask to speak to a supervisor of midwives and they will help you x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Have a read on homebirth.org chances are your situation is on there! Xx


----------

